# biker down



## big mario (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello all. I posted this on MTBR as that is where I usually blog. My sisterinlaw was in an accident Tues a.m. on Hwy 30 commuting from St. Helens to Portland. She is home recovering from a fractured skull, broken clavicle, two broken ribs and a torn ear. She doesn't remember anything as she was knocked out and awoke in the hospital. We are thinking a car may have been involved with the injuries so harsh. If anyone saw anything that morning it would be nice to know what really happened. She was on her way to work at Chris King in Portland. Her name is Angie and is doing ok now but would like to know what happened. Thanks.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

big mario said:


> Hello all. I posted this on MTBR as that is where I usually blog. My sisterinlaw was in an accident Tues a.m. on Hwy 30 commuting from St. Helens to Portland. She is home recovering from a fractured skull, broken clavicle, two broken ribs and a torn ear. She doesn't remember anything as she was knocked out and awoke in the hospital. We are thinking a car may have been involved with the injuries so harsh. If anyone saw anything that morning it would be nice to know what really happened. She was on her way to work at Chris King in Portland. Her name is Angie and is doing ok now but would like to know what happened. Thanks.


If your sister-in-law had UM/UIM auto insurance she needs to report this to her carrier right away.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow... glad your SIL is home recovering. That's a massive amount of injury. Best wishes to her quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*yikes.*

glad she is at least "okay," I hope the head injury does not turn into something more severe.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

Highway 30 is a craptastic road to ride on...it should be avoided at all times if possible. many drivers coming out of St. Helens and Scapoose dont' seem to give a flying sh*t about the riders on that road...

Thoughts go out to you and your family...

those injuries however aren't out of the realm of a non-car related accident if her speed was high enough...


----------



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

Godspeed on recovery!


----------



## big mario (Jan 12, 2009)

*Thanks for all the good thoughts*

She is home and doing well. Fortunately there was no bleeding insider her head. She is in good spirit and thanks you all. There still has been no witnesses to come foward.


----------



## mbcracken (Sep 18, 2006)

I am glad to hear your SIL is doing well. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------

